# which sprayer?



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

What sprayer do you guys recommend for spraying a stomp texture? I am tired of rolling! I do smaller residential jobs, but just signed two 2000+ sq ft basements, thanks for any tips/advice


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

For smaller jobs, a gravity fed hopper will work. Just be sure to have a good compressor to power it. You will want a compressor with about 8 or 9 cfm @ 40 psi.

If you want to spend a couple more dollars for a little more flow, the Graco portables aren't too bad for small residential. With the Graco machines, don't get anything smaller than the rtx 1500. The smaller ones don't have the unloader valves on them. All of the Graco's have an issue with surging, not as noticable on fine to medium textures. That is one of the downfalls of a diaphragm pump.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

If it was me I would spend the money on a portable sprayer. Hopper will get the job done, but its so barbaric compared to moving a hose around. For stomp textures I've been using my t-series Apla tech pump, with a benron gun, and fine finish tip. Crank the pump pressure up to 95 psi. and just adjust your flow on the gun. I'm running 50 ft of hose with no surging issues with this setup. Seems to even out surging issues the higher your line pressure is. I wouldn't use anything less than a 5.5 HP gas air compressor with this setup. You can also use your pump to fill Ames tools, and pump filtered mud into your pan.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

A fine finish tip will also give you a fan pattern for more control.:thumbup:


----------



## WIdrywaller (Mar 6, 2012)

*Kodiak Spray Rig Set-Up*

I have a new Kodiak M2 with two complete hose sets (1 drywall/1 plaster) that I am looking to sell, It's a steal at $2,500.00 if anyone is looking for one. I also have the complete set of the AST texture tips and gun that are included for this price.


----------



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

*Kodak*

Willing to go 2000


----------

